# Avon



## Allura Beauty (Feb 19, 2011)

Full photos here
  	Urban Decay Naked Palette Giveaway here
www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 19, 2011)

Full photos here.
  	Urban Decay Naked Palette Giveaway here
www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 19, 2011)

Full photos here
  	Urban Decay Naked Palette Giveaway here
www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## NicoleL (Oct 27, 2014)

I don't see a lot of talk about avon, but thought I'd post just in case this might be helpful to anyone.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 27, 2014)

These colors are all pretty. Funny, I pretty much forgot aboaut Avon.


----------



## NicoleL (Oct 27, 2014)

I was surprised at the range of colors they carry, definitely something for everyone in the foundations from what I've seen.


----------



## NicoleL (Oct 27, 2014)

Avon Extra lasting foundation in Sable


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 27, 2014)

NicoleL said:


> Avon Extra lasting foundation in Sable


  Very nice.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 27, 2014)

Avon has some really great stuff


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 28, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Avon has some really great stuff


  I see.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 29, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I see.


   ;-) I have a nice mint green polish from them and some eyeliner pencils and a very good top coat polish. If I didn't have enough eye makeup I'd explore the brand even more.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 29, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> I have a nice mint green polish from them and some eyeliner pencils and a very good top coat polish. If I didn't have enough eye makeup I'd explore the brand even more.


  I can't believe they are still around. I think they may still be the number one makeup company in the US.


----------



## NicoleL (Oct 29, 2014)

Yea, one of the reps in my area actually leased store space in the mall, so I was able to see some of the products in person and swatch things.  She moved to a new store further away now, so I don't get into as much trouble with it now, which is good lol


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 29, 2014)

NicoleL said:


> Yea, one of the reps in my area actually leased store space in the mall, so I was able to see some of the products in person and swatch things.  She moved to a new store further away now, so I don't get into as much trouble with it now, which is good lol


  That's interesting to hear that they opening up retail space. It's about time.


----------



## montREALady (Mar 8, 2015)

Quote:   Originally Posted by *Vandekamp* 



  I can't believe they are still around. I think they may still be the number one makeup company in the US.


  Ha, I sell it! They have come a long way and their "mark." line is so cutting edge. I'm my own best customer it's ridiculous but I just ordered this (yes, I have to pay for stuff)! I have the pink hued one and this one is new. I love it:

  https://www.avon.com/product/53263/mark-touch-glow-shimmer-cream-cubes-all-over-face-palette-coral-glow


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 8, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Ha, I sell it! They have come a long way and their "mark." line is so cutting edge. I'm my own best customer it's ridiculous but I just ordered this (yes, I have to pay for stuff)! I have the pink hued one and this one is new. I love it:  https://www.avon.com/product/53263/...-cream-cubes-all-over-face-palette-coral-glow


  Nice


----------

